# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  who knows this tune ???

## macaccia

Hi everybody

i'm getting crazy to find the name (and tab) for this tune I found on youtube !!!
is there anyone who knows the title and hopefully has the tab ??

www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hRIH7p-N-c

thank' a lot

manolo

----------


## Mark Robertson-Tessi

Maybe ask your question on the comment section of the video and the poster may respond.

Cheers
MRT

----------


## fiddleandstrum

I may be totally wrong as I am no expert on BG and OT but isn't it just a version of Cripple Creek ?

----------


## blueridgemandolin

Sounds a little like Eight of Janurary to me, or the Battle of New Orleans which is the same
Dan

----------


## doc holiday

.......Cripple Creek....loosely

----------


## journeybear

It may be similar to "Cripple Creak," but it isn't. Hear the minor in the A part? It may not be anything at all, or it may be something the demonstrator made up. This is from a music store, and he is just playing something so potential buyers can hear what it sounds like. If someone can identify it, OK fine.  :Smile: 

As to tabs, I don't think you will find them (unless someone does come up with a name for this), but you should be able to figure this out. You are getting a real good look at the fingering. 

Good luck! Have fun!

----------


## Mike Bunting

Sounded vaguely like an out of tune version of Cripple Creek, at least what he played as the first part of the tune sounded like the second part of CC.

----------


## sgarrity

You'd think a music store would own a tuner!

----------


## Denny Gies

Heard some Cripple Creek in there, strange arrangement.

----------


## JeffD

Its not Cripple Creek, its not 8th of Jan.  I don't know what it is, but I know what it ain't.  Fun tune. I am going to learn it and see who else knows it this festival season.

----------


## f5loar

That ain't no part of nothin'  as Monroe would say.  Cripple Creek.......... it's not even of the same river as Cripple Creek.  And in D you can forget it.  Sounds to me he is just noddling his signature noodling song so we can all sit here and waste time figuring out what is it he is a doin' .

----------


## macaccia

Hi Jeffd
If you learn this tune and transcribe on Tab, would send it to me ??
That's would be a Great gift !!!
Greetings from italy

Macaccia

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Proof positive that there are really only two fiddle tunes.

----------


## Mike Herlihy

> Proof positive that there are really only two fiddle tunes.


Actually there are 24, if you use a capo on your mandolin...

----------


## Peter Coronado

It is a catchy tune!  I have no idea what song it is.  It is definitely not Cripple Creek, so I just called it "Un-Cripple Creek."  The chord progression is a bit like the 50s progression of I-vi-IV-V.  It uses all of those chords but not in that order.  

Attached is what I came up with.  I tried to capture a bit of his ornamentation, i.e., slides, hammer-ons and pull-offs.  The same guys plays it on three different Breedloves and plays it a little different each time.  Seems like a song to me rather than just noodling.  But who knows?

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Apparently he's the guy that demos the mandolins, and it's his go-to tune:



Larry

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Playing detective...



Quote: "The song is called Mockingbird. It's an original by Eric McKenna﻿ Spreng."

Eric is half of a SLC Utah band called Big Mirror.

Larry

----------


## lmartnla

'Shove the pig's foot closer to the fire' for sure--just learned it---Lou

----------


## Pete Martin

It is pretty different from the "Pigs Foot" I know.   Different versions? :Mandosmiley:

----------


## journeybear

It sure ain't "Gimme A Pig Foot And A Bottle Of Beer." That's fer dam sure!  :Laughing: 

If I may be so bold, I believe I surmised its origin back in post #6, and Larry's excellent detective work has borne this out - it's a little ditty the guy diddied up to demonstrate the sounds of the different mandolins the store is trying to sell. It isn't _called_ anything, as far as I know, and it _isn't_ anything anyone else has suggested. What's in a name, anyway? Call it what you will, call it "Sussudio," just play it if you want. What's the diff? For all I know, for all it matters, it could be the actual original "Diddy Wah Diddy." And I wish someone would tell me what _that_ means!  :Laughing:

----------


## pefjr

> Playing detective...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: "The song is called Mockingbird. It's an original by Eric McKenna﻿ Spreng."
> 
> Eric is half of a SLC Utah band called Big Mirror.
> 
> Larry


Now, that is a good sounding Mandolin. I'll take it over the other ones.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> It isn't _called_ anything, as far as I know, and it _isn't_ anything anyone else has suggested. What's in a name, anyway?


I think part of my detective work has been overlooked. The video says the following:

_"The song is called Mockingbird. It's an original by Eric McKenna﻿ Spreng."_

Eric is the guy in the video, and he plays that tune and others in his duo "Big Mirror"

Larry

----------


## journeybear

OH! OK, missed that. But still, the point is, it ain't no part of nothing other than that. I'm stumped why people keep saying it is.  :Confused:

----------


## doc holiday

As Journeybear (& Mr Bill once) said  "ain't no part of nothin'"

----------


## Peter Coronado

Yep, Larry wins the detective prize!  Pig's foot is a cool tune but it doesn't have a minor chord in it.  First chord change in Mockingbird is to a Bm.  I don't know Pig's foot but it seems to be good old G-C-D.  This is like Mystery Song of the Week.

Peter

----------


## macaccia

Thank'S fro this transcription !
very appreciated !!!
can you tell which program do you use to do that ?
does it work with MAC ?

thank's a lot

manolo

----------


## sgarrity

"I wish you'd play something I know so I could tell if you was any good."    :Grin:

----------


## pefjr

I started writing a little tune ten years ago. Lately I have been playing with it again, and maybe soon I will finish it. I think I will name it, "Ain't no part of nothin". I like the ring of it.

----------


## Peter Coronado

Hi Manolo,

I use Guitar Pro 6 on Windows though I'm pretty sure it is available for Mac, too.

Best,
Peter

----------

